# Silence! I Kill u! Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung?



## miwa2002 (6. Januar 2013)

*Silence! I Kill u! Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung?*

Guten Abend allerseits,

ich bin nun schon seit Wochen am Suchen und komme nicht wirklich zu einem Ergebnis. Deswegen dieser Beitrag.

Mein Ziel: ein Silent System

Aktuell vorhanden:
Gehäuse: Antec Twelve Hundred
Gehäuselüfter: 250mm Lüfter im Decke @ niedrigste Stufe, 2 x 120mm Lüfter hinten 5V, 2 x 120mm Lüfter vorne 5V
Prozessor: i5-2500k @ 4.4 GHz
Prozessorkühler: Scythe Infinity mit 500 rpm 120mm Lüfter
RAM: 8 GB G-Skill Falcon
GPU: EVGA GTX 570 mit Accelero Xtreme Plus
Mobo: Asus P8P67
Festplatte1: Samsung 830 SSD 240GB
Festplatte2: Seagate 3 TB
Festplatte3: Seagate 3 TB
Laufwerke: 1 Cardreader, 1 Blu-Ray Leser
Netztteil: weiß grad nicht den Hersteller, Lüfter ist aber Temperaturgeregelt und meistens gar nicht an.

Diese Komponenten möchte ich nun also möglichst leise verpacken. Meine Gedankengänge bisher:
Luftkühlung - wäre als Verbesserung nur noch ein geschlosseneres Gehäuse möglich, bei dem aber die Temperaturen evtl. wieder höher klettern
Wasserkühlung - vielleicht die besser Option, wenn der Radiator intern bleibt
Auch habe ich mir bereits komplett passive Wasserkühlungssysteme angeschaut, allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob ich damit CPU, GPU und Northbridge wirklich gut in den Griff bekommen würde von den Temperaturen.

Was denkt ihr?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silence! I Kill u! Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung?*

Welche Gehäuselüfter hast du verbaut?

Wenn du es so leise haben magst, entkoppel auch die HDD's.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silence! I Kill u! Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung?*

Definitiv eine WaKü mit Lüfter.
Komplett Passive WaKü ohne Lüfter ist intern nicht zu realisieren.

PS:
Für diejenigen die nicht wissen auf was sich der TE im Titel bezieht mit "Silence! I Kill u!"
Erklärung : achmed the dead terrorist (deutsche untertitel) - YouTube


----------



## Vulnerabilus (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silence! I Kill u! Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung?*

Mit einer großen WaKü mit viel Radiatorfläche, geeigneten Lüftern, die nur knapp oberhalb der Anlaufspannung laufen, stark entkoppelter Pumpe, die ebenso herunter geregelt wird, kann man dann sogar ordendlich OC betreiben und das ganze Sys ist fast unhörbar -- da muss man auch in ganz stiller Umgebung richtig lauschen!

Das ist bei abwärmestarken gut gamingtauglichen Komponenten mit Luftkühlung so nicht möglich.


----------



## Icedaft (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silence! I Kill u! Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung?*

Das ist Quark... Siehe Pcgh 0,1dB PC in Ausgabe 11/12?!


----------



## Research (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silence! I Kill u! Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung?*

Wenn man oben auch nen 230er einbauen kann oder 2/3 120/140er geht einiges.


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silence! I Kill u! Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung?*

Hmm, das was sich unter dem großen blauen Kühler auf deinem Board befindet, sollte sich ohne größere Umstände weiterhin mit Luft kühlen lassen.
Der P67 hat lediglich eine max. TDP von 6,1W, es sei denn da muss aus optischen Gründen was anderes rauf, Wasser bringt da keinen Vorteil


----------



## hotfirefox (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silence! I Kill u! Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung?*

Wenn man rstmal die ganzen schlechten Antec Lüfer verbannt hat, wird es gleich viel leiser!
Damit würde ich beginnen.


----------



## miwa2002 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silence! I Kill u! Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung?*

Hmm die vorderen Gehäuselüfter sind 2 x Papst, bei den hinteren und dem am CPU-Kühler bin ich mir nicht sicher, schaue ich aber heute abend, wenn ich wieder daheim bin, nach. Ich hatte die hinteren aber testweise schon mal abgeklemmt. Die "mittlere" Lautstärke wurde reduziert, aber die höhere frequente blieb. Das sind denke ich die 3 x 92mm Lüfter vom Accelero. Heute abend poste ich aber erstmal welche Lüfter ich hab.


----------



## Jackey555 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silence! I Kill u! Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung?*

Das Gehäuse ist einfach ungeeignet um ein Silent System zu realisieren. Würde mich da eher nach etwas geschlossenem Umsehen, leiser geht es jedoch bestimmt auch in diesem. 

Ich würde die vorhandenen Lüfter gegen hochwertigere eintauschen. Noiseblocker Blacksilentpro oder auch BeQuiet! sind gute anlaufstellen. Wenn es günstiger sein soll kanns du auch Scythe Slipstreams nehmen.

Auch die Festplatten wären mir, selbst entkoppelt zu laut. Entweder eine Dämmbox oder auf 2,5 zoll umsteigen.

Über das Netzteil würde ich auch gerne etwas erfahren, evtl ist auch das eine Lärmquelle.

Falls du keine Lüftersteuerung besitzt musst du dir definitiv eine zulegen. Wenn es günstig sein soll rechte eine Scythe Kaze Master.


Wenn du diese Sachen erstmal beherzigst wirst du mit einem deutlich ruhigeren System belohnt.



Wenn


----------



## ct5010 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silence! I Kill u! Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung?*

Wäre für eins dieser Teile semipassiv:

phanteks tc14pe | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Jackey555 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silence! I Kill u! Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung?*

Mit einem Kühler ist es nicht getan. Wenn es leise sein soll müssen ALLE Lärmquellen ruhig gestellt werden. Meist hat man eine Komponente leise gestellt um dann die nächste aus dem System rauszuhören.


----------



## schtiewie (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silence! I Kill u! Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung?*

Passiv wirst du sinvoll nur die CPU kühlen können. Mit CPU+GPU wird das nix.
Wasserkühlung ist außerdem teuer und muss auch gewartet werden (Reinigen + Wasserwechsel).
Seit ich Wasserkühlung in meiner Zomberkiste habe, ist mir die die Lust vergangen alle 3 Monate einen neue CPU/Mainbaordkombo auszuprobieren. 
Wenn Du also oft deine Hardware veränderst, würde ich davon abraten. Und ganz ohne Lüfter wirds eh nicht gehen. Oder du kühlst dann auch HDD und Spawas.
Da kannst du dir ja mal die Preise anschauen.


----------



## miwa2002 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silence! I Kill u! Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung?*

Guten Abend,

es gibt wieder neue brandheiße Informationen  

Ich habe etwas gemacht, was ich schon längst hätte tun sollen - jede Komponente einzeln betreiben und mir die Geräuschentwicklung einzeln anhören. Dabei habe ich Festgestellt, dass von der Grafikkarte nur sehr wenig Geräusche ausgehen und die wirklich störenden Geräuschen von den beiden Seagate Festplatten kommen. Den "Grundton", der eher tiefer liegt, verursachen der 250mm im Deckel und die beiden 120mm hinten. Der Prozessorlüfter und die beiden vorderen 120mm Lüfter sind kaum wahrnehmbar. Das Netzteil ist von Seasonic mit Hot Plug und Gold Wirkungsgrad, der Lüfter springt im Idle nicht mal an. Unter Prime95 nur leicht und kaum wahrnehmbar.

Die vorrangigen Störenfriede sind also : 
- 2 x Seagate 3 TB Platten (wie jemand empfahl mit 2,5'' Festplatten aber schlecht zu realisieren, und SSD wäre doch sehr kostspielig)
- 1 x 250mm Lüfter im Deckel
- 2 x 120mm Lüfter hinten

Nun gibt es ja drei Möglichkeiten:
a) Lüfter im Deckel ausschalten, Lüfter hinten durch Noiseblocker oder ähnliches ersetzen, Festplatten in Dämmgehäuse stecken
b) neues Gehäuse mit Dämmmaterial plus a)
c) neues Gehäuse mit Wasserkühlung (Plus Dämmmaterial ist denke ich schlecht möglich, irgendwo müssen die Radiatoren ja gekühlt werden)

Ich bin keiner Möglichkeit abgeneigt. Budgettechnisch wäre auch c möglich, nur sind Grafikkarte und Prozessor ja nicht die störenfriede. Dies würde nur wichtig werden, wenn diese durch die Umbaumaßnahmen (neues gedämmtes Gehäuse) nun mehr Hitze entwickeln.

Ich bin auf eure Rat- und Vorschläge gespannt.


----------



## Jackey555 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silence! I Kill u! Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung?*

Ich empfehle dir weiterhin a).

Wenn es nicht leise genug ist kannst du immer noch ein neues Gehäuse erwerben. Die Lüfter brauchst du ja dann dennoch.

EDIT: Um eine Lüftersteuerung kommst du dennoch nicht herum.

EDIT2: Du kannst auch eine SSD als Sysplatte nehmen mit 256 GB und die Festplatten dann extern als Datengrab. Ich habe ebenfalls nur die SSD und eine kleine 2,5er in einer Dämmbox intern.


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silence! I Kill u! Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung?*



Jackey555 schrieb:


> EDIT: Um eine Lüftersteuerung kommst du dennoch nicht herum.


Wenn der TE sich bisschen mit seinem Board und der dazugehörigen Software auseinandersetzt, kann man sich die schon sparen  (paar Y-Kabel wären evtl. dann als einziges nicht verkehrt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jackey555 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silence! I Kill u! Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung?*

Wenn das Board Regelung per Voltage unterstützt steht dem nichts entgegen. Oftmals können die jedoch nur PWM. Mit Y Adapter wäre ich beim Board vorsichtig. Man sollte zumindest klären wie stark die Kanäle belastbar sind.


----------



## Thallassa (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silence! I Kill u! Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung?*



miwa2002 schrieb:


> - 2 x Seagate 3 TB Platten (wie jemand empfahl mit 2,5'' Festplatten aber schlecht zu realisieren, und SSD wäre doch sehr kostspielig)
> - 1 x 250mm Lüfter im Deckel
> - 2 x 120mm Lüfter hinten
> 
> ...



Der Lüfter im Deckel hat "nur" 200mm 
Außerdem ist der auf der niedrigsten Stufe nicht laut - hatte das Gehäuse selbst 4 Jahre lang, das war meines empfindens nach immer das leiseste. Aber vielleicht wurde er auch nur immer durch die 5 anderen Antec-Lüfter übertönt 
Den kannst du leider ohne modding nicht auswechseln, abstöpseln wäre da die beste Möglichkeit, wenn er dir zu laut ist.
Das beiseite, ich wäre für Möglichkeit B


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silence! I Kill u! Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung?*



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Wenn das Board Regelung per Voltage unterstützt steht dem nichts entgegen. Oftmals können die jedoch nur PWM. Mit Y Adapter wäre ich beim Board vorsichtig. Man sollte zumindest klären wie stark die Kanäle belastbar sind.


 Also beim CPU_FAN müssen es zwangsläufig PWM-Lüfter sein und normal beträgt die Leistung für die restlichen Anschlüsse(CPU_FAN ausgenommen) pro Kanal(CHA_FAN1/2) 1A/12W.
Sprich der CPU_FAN kann noch bisschen mehr verarbeiten und der Rest ist nicht schlechter als bei eine Scythe Kaze Master wo auch nur max. 1A/12W pro Kanal zum tragen kommen.
(nur das ich beim Board nicht per Software die Lüfter kommplett ausschalten kann, das lässt sich dann nur manuell via ziehen des Kabels realisieren)

Und um es zu übertreiben, 1A/12W wären gut und gerne auch 12x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-1(0,72W) an nur einem Anschluss


----------



## ct5010 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silence! I Kill u! Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung?*

1x Phanteks PH-TC14PE semipassiv
2x Noiseblocker eLoop oben 
1x eLoop vorne
1x EKL Peter + eLoop

alles auf der niedrigsten Stufe und sich freuen


----------



## Jackey555 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silence! I Kill u! Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung?*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Also beim CPU_FAN müssen es zwangsläufig PWM-Lüfter sein



Warum denn bitte? Ich hatte bisher ausschließlich Voltage. Einzige Luffis in meinen System mit PWM waren die an der Graka. 


Zur  Belastbarkeit: Einem Freund von mir ist ein Anschluss durchgebrannt, da  er 3 Lüfter betrieben hatte. Ich habe nicht gesagt das es bei keinem  Board geht, ich habe nur gesagt man sollte die Belastbarkeit checken. 12  Watt kommen mir jedoch schon enrom viel vor für ein Board. 



ct5010 schrieb:


> 1x Phanteks PH-TC14PE semipassiv
> 2x Noiseblocker eLoop oben
> 1x eLoop vorne
> 1x EKL Peter + eLoop
> ...



Kann  man bis auf den Peter so stehen lassen wenn man relativ viel Geld  ausgeben möchte. Er hat einen AC Xtrem Plus, das sollte genügen. 

Scythe Slipstreams und ein Scythe Mine 2, kosten  insgesamt weniger als die Hälfte und wären eine sehr gute Budget Option.  Ich würde das empfehlen, da auf jeden Fall die Festplatten noch gedämmt werden sollten und das ebenfalls nicht günstig wird.


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silence! I Kill u! Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung?*



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Warum denn bitte? Ich hatte bisher ausschließlich Voltage. Einzige Luffis in meinen System mit PWM waren die an der Graka.
> Zur  Belastbarkeit: Einem Freund von mir ist ein Anschluss durchgebrannt, da  er 3 Lüfter betrieben hatte. Ich habe nicht gesagt das es bei keinem  Board geht, ich habe nur gesagt man sollte die Belastbarkeit checken. 12  Watt kommen mir jedoch schon enrom viel vor für ein Board.


 Hast du oder dein Freund auch genau das Asus P8P67 in Gebrauch, oder wird hier was verallgemeinert 
Das wiedergegebene meinerseits stammt vom Asus-Doc(Asus Support) aus dem Luxx, ich selbst habe einmal das Evo für Intel(P8P67) und einmal für AMD(M5A99X).
Kann es auch nur bestätigen, das 3-Pin Lüfter auf vollen Touren am CPU_FAN laufen und an den CHA_FAN sich wiederum wunderbar mit der Software, oder auch mit den vorgefertigten Profilen, steuern lassen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Januar 2013)

Lässt der 3 Pin Lüfter sich am 4 Pin CPU Fan Anschluss nicht regeln ? Das ist eigentlich recht normal


----------



## Jackey555 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silence! I Kill u! Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung?*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Hast du oder dein Freund auch genau das Asus P8P67 in Gebrauch, oder wird hier was verallgemeinert


 
Nein ich sprach von meinen bisherigen Boards. Du scheinst ja zu wissen wieviel da pro Kanal gehen. Ich werde das auf keinen Fall anzweifeln.


----------



## miwa2002 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silence! I Kill u! Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung?*

also ich habe testweise mal den 200er und die 2 120er hinten abgeschaltet, da werden cpu und graka lüfter schnell hörbar und das case hinten auch sehr warm. deswegen vermute ich, dass in einem gedämmten case sich das eher zu einer brutstätte entwickeln würde. mein erster step wird nun sein, die beiden festplatten in dämmgehäuse zu packen. hat jemand Erfahrung welche gut sind? Ich habe ne Anleitung zum selber basteln mit Spachtelmasse gefunden aber solchen Schweinkram wollte ich dann doch nicht machen.


----------



## Jackey555 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silence! I Kill u! Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung?*

Wenn du noch welche erfattern kannst sind die Scythe Quiet drives sehr gut. Diese werden für 3,5er Festplattten nur leider nicht mehr hergestellt. Ansonsten hatte ich auch mal ein Smart Drive 2002, welches ebenfalls sehr gut war.


----------



## miwa2002 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silence! I Kill u! Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung?*

Nachtrag:

Habe jetzt die beiden 3,5'' Platten in 2 SilenceMaxx HDD Silencer gepackt. Ist leiser geworden, vor allem vom hochfrequenten her. Nun bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ein gedämmtes Gehäuse wirklich so viel von diesen Geräuschen schluckt. 
Interessant finde ich das Lian Li PC-A71FB Big-Tower USB 3.0, schwarz - gedämmt, das Fractal Design XL und die von Antec. Was meint ihr? Werden die Festplattengeräusche effektiv gemindert?


----------

